# Does anyone work in DDC2?



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

I have been thinking about switching to DDC2 (Southern Maryland). Does anyone work that lcoation on here for prime now?


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I do.What's up?


----------

